# coding for assisted living facility



## jmwalters (Jan 15, 2010)

need assistant in coding for assisted living facilities versus nursing home-medicare will deny the 99324 to 99337 stating that there is another code that has to be used. thanks


----------



## abyrne (Jan 19, 2010)

The cpt codes you indicated are the appropriate codes for billing ALF visits.  Are you using the appropriate ALF (POS 13) as yout Olace of Service?


----------



## jmwalters (Jan 30, 2010)

I am getting ready to post some charges and I will see how they have it sit up and use the pos 13
thanks for your help


----------

